# Very Suspiciously Cheap Boat on Craigslist



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

If you're missing a boat, check this posting out immediately: CHEEP KAYAK!!!!!! MUST GO!!!

I HAVE A KAYAK I NEED TO GET RID OF!!! I"M MOVING TOMORROW! HELP ME! I"LL DELIVER> ITS 8ft and doesn't have a skirt or oar! [Thats why its so cheep!] 
262.215.4349 Location: Boulder


An 8' boat means a recent model, and $100 is way too much for a late model. Pagel successfully busted a thief at the flea market, so set him up good and get the police involved if you're suspicious. It goes without saying that buying a stolen boat = your worst swim. :twisted:


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

Dude, for a little extra cash would he throw in an oar? A kayak is useless without an oar.


----------



## acetomato (May 6, 2006)

I'm a firm believer in making sure every boat I buy comes with an oar.


----------



## possumturd (Jul 13, 2006)

*Jefe*

That is real close to the length of the Jefe that was recently posted on here as stolen. That is also a unusual prefix for boulder ,262? I pm'd the poster of the stolen Jefe.


----------



## possumturd (Jul 13, 2006)

*suspicious*

It appears this is a ligit offer. I called the person. The Kayak is an old town recreation kayak the person got for a gift and they have no knowledge of what they have


----------



## cma (Dec 19, 2003)

possumturd said:


> That is real close to the length of the Jefe that was recently posted on here as stolen. That is also a unusual prefix for boulder ,262? I pm'd the poster of the stolen Jefe.


Well, there are alot of students in Boulder that just use thier cell phones from back home, I got a call from my pizza delivery guy the other week that came in as a New York area code. Also graduation was yesterday so there are alot of people leaving town right now and alot of students try to dump everything they have picked up over the last four years so that they don't have to drag it with them.


----------



## possumturd (Jul 13, 2006)

cma said:


> Well, there are alot of students in Boulder that just use thier cell phones from back home, I got a call from my pizza delivery guy the other week that came in as a New York area code. Also graduation was yesterday so there are alot of people leaving town right now and alot of students try to dump everything they have picked up over the last four years so that they don't have to drag it with them.


yep appears to be a student who is downloading and heading out.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Well, I'm glad it isn't stolen. But damn- how much did his parents pay for him to learn to spell the word CHEEP?  

Pretty friggin sad.


----------



## possumturd (Jul 13, 2006)

El Flaco said:


> Well, I'm glad it isn't stolen. But damn- how much did his parents pay for him to learn to spell the word CHEEP?
> 
> Pretty friggin sad.


Person appeared to be in disarray. Lots of people yammering in the background and all fretting about moving. I asked the make so they appeared to go to some storage place to look. Then I heard this big crash and glass breaking .

I am at work today but wishing I was boating.:???:


----------

